# Snow in October!?!



## Dave Martell (Oct 29, 2011)

I can't remember one time in my life having it snow before Halloween. Today I'm looking out the window at a mini snow storm...what the??? :scratchhead:


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 29, 2011)

We've had snow in July and August before, and I don't think we've had a Halloween without snow in almost a decade. You get no sympathy here. I mean, what woman is really gonna dress slutty for Halloween in 10 inches of snow?! :bashhead:


----------



## The hekler (Oct 29, 2011)

I heard 8 inches in northern NJ and have a half inch outside already here in central jersey, for October I consider this a big storm.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 29, 2011)

I was raised near the Canadian border and remember most of my Halloweens with snow. As a kid though I loved it when there wasn't snow (warmer weather meant more candy), but now I am nostalgic for snowy halloweens. Plus, frozen pumpkins are a lot harder for kids to kick in 

k.


----------



## JBroida (Oct 29, 2011)

whats this "snow" stuff you guys speak of... t-shirt and sandals all year


----------



## unkajonet (Oct 29, 2011)

JBroida said:


> whats this "snow" stuff you guys speak of... t-shirt and sandals all year



And Christmas decorations on palm trees! Ice cold beer at the dinner table! Maybe a little surfing in the morning, too!


----------



## l r harner (Oct 29, 2011)

when i was upstate a few years back i think i helped my sis take the kids out in the snow but round here i have never seeen it 
just means i ll be cracking a beer and relaxing till i can play out i the snow (sadly kelly has strep so no running around on the 4wheelers


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Oct 29, 2011)

We had 2 inches over night, its all but melted again now... Been a great fall! This is the first white stuff all year. The earliest I've seen it was a freak 10 inches in july. It was all gone by dinnertime, and was 26C the next day.


----------



## thistle (Oct 29, 2011)

Couple of sprinkles here too-I was skeptical when my mom said snow was forecast for this weekend-Lizzy (my DD) is excited, because she hopes fall ball (lacrosse) is cancelled for tomorrow....


----------



## ecchef (Oct 29, 2011)

It's gettin cold here too. Almost dropped out of the 80's yesterday! :razz:


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 29, 2011)

I am sitting in front of my fan, cooling off a bit, while I read this. Man, I really hope I find another job out here...

Stefan


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 29, 2011)

We busted out the long sleeves and sweaters here in Texas--a brisk 55F


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 29, 2011)

You know what you warm weather guys can go do, right? :censored:


I actually had to turn the shop heat on today.....just for 2 mins......but it's on......technically. :cold2:


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Oct 29, 2011)

what a mess it is here...


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 29, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> You know what you warm weather guys can go do, right? :censored:
> 
> 
> I actually had to turn the shop heat on today.....just for 2 mins......but it's on......technically. :cold2:


 
Hey we gotta gloat when we can. You can always layer up for -10f. After 115f, you can only get so naked.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Oct 30, 2011)

U know how frigid hard it is to keep a grill hot in a frigid snow storm!!!!!......serving.....outside stoking coals as we speak....Ryan


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 30, 2011)

We lost electricity (and heat) last night, about 12 hrs. Brrrrrr


----------



## JohnnyChance (Oct 31, 2011)

It hit here on Saturday. By the time I got out of work Saturday night, I received word I would not be able to make it to my house. Tons of trees and power lines down, no access. The snow is so wet and heavy, since most of the trees still have leaves on them, the weight got too much and dragged them down. Had to stay in downtown Hartford where my restaurant is with a friend. Most of us from work went out to some bars in the nearby area. I have no power at my house, but we have a big generator that runs most of the stuff in the house, and a giant propane tank should keep us powered for a week or so. We will probably be without power for that long, possibly longer. Most gas stations have no power, or have run out of gas from being busy. Ones that do have gas and power have 2+ hour wait lines to get in. It's pretty crazy here, human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together....mass hysteria!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 1, 2011)

Damn Johnny!


----------

